# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  South Beach Hotel

## rock13

Good afternoon.  My fiancé and I have one night in Miami.  Any recommendations for a luxury hotel on the beach?

Kenneth

----------


## phil62

Ritz-Carlton South Beach. On the Beach and walking distance to almost everything.

Phil

----------


## Jackjudd7

We stayed at SLS last night. Incredible

----------


## rock13

> We stayed at SLS last night. Incredible



Jack,

I sent you a private message yesterday regarding SLS.  Is it directly on the beach?  Is there beach service?  Comfortable beds?  Thanks!

Kenneth

----------


## Dorocke

It's Bal Harbour... not SoBe- but I highly recommend the new St. Regis which is directly on the beach- beach service, chairs, umbrellas, incredible pools.  The "basic room" is out of this world- 1.5 baths.  I don't think any of the SoBe hotels are on the ocean side.

----------


## Reed

Hey Rock,

If you don't like the feel of a big resort hotel check out Hotel Victor in SoBe.  Looks like they are doing some reno on the top floors when you would be going.  Great decor and vibe. kr

----------

